# Green tree frog cage



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm planning on getting a green tree frog, yes i was going to get an angle headed but I found these guys and fell in love with them straight away! So i'm looking at an exo terra tank thats 30cm wide by 30cm deep and 45 tall for $75, would that be ok for 1 green tree from baby to adult? Or were is a good place to buy a exo terra tank or glass terrarium cheap in vic. Thanks a lot and pics of setups and cages would be great.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 19, 2010)

the cheapest place i know of for glass terrariums is the shop in somerville, thats where i got my frogs glass terrarium from .


----------



## FAY (Aug 19, 2010)

Should be enough room for one frog. I have the bare basics in mine.
Pebbles on the floor, water dish that I change every day with filtered water.
A rock to sit on and a piece of mangrove root to hide under and a couple of pipes to hide in.

If you think that is crappy, well it needs to be like that to clean, as they put all this slimy stuff over the glass.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

No, that sounds great! What lighting/ heating do you use?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 19, 2010)

Where are you getting that tank? I been looking everywhere for that exact size and the cheapest Iv found so far is $135


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 19, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> No, that sounds great! What lighting/ heating do you use?


 They will need a UVB 5.0 light and I would also give them a purple heat lamp at night.
As Fay said try to keep it simple otherwise cleaning becomes quite a chore


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

geckoman, ill pm you the tank, thanks for your help


----------



## FAY (Aug 19, 2010)

Reptilerookie, where are you?
I am in the Illawarra, we do not use any heating (but they are in the loungeroom) and just have a fluorescent light so they know it is daytime.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 19, 2010)

im in melbourne and i dont use a heat lamp/light . i just have there water heated to 24-26c and a caged uv light.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

Im in Eltham, ill have a uv light and an aquarium heater because its out in my garage and it gets very cold in winter Fay know any places to get a good terrarium?


----------



## FAY (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a reptile one tank with a sliding lid. Can't remember where I got it.
Also have to put a piece of wood in where it slides as they can open it LOL


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol well i've found a cage on a new Zealand website lol it said $109 so i'm like oo not a bad price and then i saw the NZ part and i was like damn it its going to be like $200 in AUD lol but i converted it and its $85 AUD which was great. So ill grab that one and i've also got a uv hood and 5.0 fluorescent light and ill pick up an aquarium heater and use that to heat up the water a bit. I decided to just have it inside so i shouldn't have to worry about the purple heat light at night. Its 30cm wide 30 deep and 45 tall and should i get a filter? Im planning on have little pebbles as a substrate and dig a ditch in that and fill it with water so its like a river but not flowing then to clean it out get one of those pipes and put one end in the water and the suck on the other than the water will flow out forgot what thats called lol. Ill try get some pics it will be a while yet. Thanks for all your help guys =P


----------



## rhett (Aug 19, 2010)

Have you tried here for tanks / terrariums?:

Terrariums : Pets Den!, For all your pet needs.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm yes i did have a look at that site, i did take it into consideration but i found the other one and Pets dens ones don't come with backgrounds Thanks anyway.


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 19, 2010)

ultimate reptile suppliers shoud be good for you ,URS for short, check out the website www.URSultimatereptilesupplier.com.au
hope i helped


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 19, 2010)

I went through everything you are doing now. 

Im just putting the final touches on my enclosure. I ended up buying a 45cm by 60cm zoomed tank. I was actually planning on an exo terra tank, but the guy at the shop recommended the zoomed as the exo terra has an annoying plastic bar in the mesh top which can get in the way if you plan on putting a round dome light on.

I recommend checking out Amazing Amazons, they often have cheapish aquariums which would probably do the job.

Will


----------



## singlestriker (Aug 19, 2010)

View attachment 159972
Here is my set-up, it has a waterfall that runs down on the back wall and is filtered and heated, also has the uv light that sits on top run by a timer, my GTF's seem to love it...they're always making some noise in the evenings!


----------



## Chicken (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok thats BigwillieStyles lol nice name, i'm going to drop in there this weekend hopefully, its the one in Glen Waverley right? Ill tell you if i pick up anything, i was going to get this cage off a website and at first i thought it was australian but when i ordered it, it said Cage - $95, Postage - $950, Total - $1,045 lol it was american so thanks for that.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 19, 2010)

why not try ebay i picked up a 30x30x30 exo terra with backing with cabinet, light stand and light ($70 in the herp shop just for the stand) two globes, and very large 30 cm plus tweezers plus some other bits all for $60 and it looks like new, housed a tarantula for 3months.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 20, 2010)

I keep my 'Green Tree Frogs 'in a variety of places they all seem to do well ,some are in the loo ,some like the shower and some prefer to be hanging out in my garden and outside sink area ...all ranging in size from as tiny as your finger nail to huge fat whoppers ....I dont even feed mine at all,they are freerange  cant beat living in QLD if ya love GTFs


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah Amazing amazons is in Glen Waverly, I also recommend Coburg aquarium on Bell st and Upmarket pets next to the Vic market.



Sarah said:


> why not try ebay i picked up a 30x30x30 exo terra with backing with cabinet, light stand and light ($70 in the herp shop just for the stand) two globes, and very large 30 cm plus tweezers plus some other bits all for $60 and it looks like new, housed a tarantula for 3months.



yeah ebay is really good for enclosures, especially if they have other components as well, as buying parts individually can add up.

You could potentially just use a fish tank with a screen on the top.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah ok thanks for that, i'm tossing and turning about getting a uv light, i've read you don't need them and that you do and if you do that they wont die so often but if its just an extra cost and they don't need it then i'm not sure.. I've got heat under control with an aquarium heater but Bigwilliestyles do you use a uv light? Pics of your cage and setup would be fantastic.


----------



## Profanicus (Aug 21, 2010)

You can probably get away with not using UV if you are dusting prey with a calcium powder that contains vitamin D3. Personally I use a UV 5.0 light _and_ dust once a week.


----------



## Chicken (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, so if i dust the crickets everyday? Ill have to find out if it has D3 in it, that'd be good thanks a lot, going to amazing amazon in a hour or so to look at some cages. =)


----------



## Profanicus (Aug 21, 2010)

You don't need to dust everyday, every 2nd or 3rd feed is fine.
Most calcium supplements do have D3 in, it is usually clearly labelled on the front.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 23, 2010)

I would get a dome lamp for a UV light. The frogs will enjoy the light, it will enhance their colours and if you have live plants they too will like it. If your a tightass like me, just search the auctions. I picked up a exo terra glow fitting for a fraction of the cost of a new one. Also you can just put the light on a timer so it wont be on all day. Just have it go on for a few hours of a day if you wish.

I will post some pics of my setup later.


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok when getting a frog.. you need to concider the size the frog will become and where its located.. So GTF's come from the nothern pats of Australia, where there are more days of UV out put, so GTF's will need a UV light, either a 2.0 or a 5.0... and with the size, GTF's can get to the size of 10CM, so you need adequate space for a frog that will become that size. Heating should be done via an aquarium heater, this will maintain a steady heat gradient through day and night.. and with making a frog vivarium you should consider the frog will most likyl hide for the most part so a planted tank (Real or Fake) will be much better.. as the frog will be able to hide and feel much safer... feel free to check out my youtube account, as i have made some videos on frogs and also how to make a frog vivarium..
YouTube - JesseAKASlick's Channel
Cheers mate


----------



## Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

Xavarx, were did you get that cage from in yours videos on how to make the background. And also i know gtf's have sensitive skin so will the peat moss background be ok?


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Xavarx, were did you get that cage from in yours videos on how to make the background. And also i know gtf's have sensitive skin so will the peat moss background be ok?


 
I got the vivarium for a pet store in Frankstone in Vic.. yeah the peat moss is fine with Green Tree's, i have my Green Tree's with a peat moss background.. make sure you get a one with no fertilisers, ones that come in a brick form usually have no fertilisers 
Cheers


----------



## Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that, how much was the cage, and whats the shop called? Im looking around for a cage but cant find a good price. Would a 30 by 30 by 45cm tall be ok for 1 gtf adult? thanks.


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Thanks for that, how much was the cage, and whats the shop called? Im looking around for a cage but cant find a good price. Would a 30 by 30 by 45cm tall be ok for 1 gtf adult? thanks.


 
The vivarium was $200, the shop is called bunarong aquarium (www.bunarongaquarium.com.au).. No 30 cm by 30 cm by 45 cm tank is not big enough.. you would want to look at my a tank my size which is about 60 cm 60 cm by 70, or somthing close to that size, are you located in Victoria?


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 24, 2010)

$200, the shop is called bunarong aquarium (www.bunarongaquarium.com.au). No 30 by 30 by 45 is not big enough for a green tree.. yo would want to look at somthing at the size of 60 by 60 by 70, which is about the same size at the tank in the video.... are you from Victoria?


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol sorry for the dubblr post.. computer stuff up lol


----------



## Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

lol no probs, thanks for your help, atm i'm looking at a 45 by 45 by 60 =) and that should be right for 1.


----------



## xavarx7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> lol no probs, thanks for your help, atm i'm looking at a 45 by 45 by 60 =) and that should be right for 1.


well i guess but i personally i would just get one Green Tree frog, i like to have mine in atleast pairs or 3's so you might want to go for a little bigger tank.. are you located in Victoria?


----------



## Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

yes i'm located in vic, i would love to get 2 or 3 and i'm happy to buy an even bigger cage but if they're males can they fight for dominance? And if they are male and female i don't want them to overbreed and also i don't want thousands of tadpoles lol and i guess i could get 2 females but i wanna get babies at the expo and i'm not sure if you can tell sex so young. Im in Eltham, vic


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 25, 2010)

Your worrying too much. They arent particularly aggressive, and only if the conditions are just right will they breed. 

2 frogs will be fine in a 60 by 45


----------



## Chicken (Aug 28, 2010)

lol i guess when i think about it i cant see fat frogs being aggressive at one another.


----------

